# Young chihuahuas, at what age?



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

I am aware that often times shady breeders will say their puppies are older than they really are, so that they seem "smaller" and there for will be small adults. I can imagine it would be difficult to know if the pups are actually the age they are said to be, or if they are in fact younger. I'm sure there are some things to be aware of that can distinguish a puppy under 8weeks from the acceptable re-homing age of 12-13weeks? At what age do chihuahuas usually start getting their teeth in? Is it about the same for every pup? 
Now, I know that a well bred pup comes from a breeder who I wouldn't have to worry about these things with in the first place, as I could be shown pictures, and records that could prove what I'm being told. Unfortunately, I live in a place where chihuahuas are bred every day and there are always young pups being given away for free on craigslist and whatnot. I would love to take one of these free pups and give them a nice home for once, but I would like to know what I'm getting myself into as far as how early they are being taken away from their moms and littermates and what my responsibilities will be. 
Specifically, there is a super small girl I am very worried about, and if I don't move fast I'm worried she will end up in the wrong home/hands. 
Thanks for any tips!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I think their teeth come in at 3-4 1/2 weeks old I can't exactly remember from Baby's past litter as it was last year. But at that age they still drink a majority of milk rather than food from what I remember and when their teeth come in I think the back ones are the last to come in but I don`t know if it;s true of all dogs lol guess I would have to google it to see what comes up. I wish I could help more! I hope you are able to get her maybe you could get her and take her to the vet and see if they can determine the age I know at the shelter they go by teeth to determine age some teeth grow in at later ages and then if she ended up being younger you could still give her formula with her food??? Hopefully someone else could be more help!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

3-4 weeks they start to teeth I think. Tbh I think they tend to regime these babes at 4-5 weeks they are half weaned onto crap it will be a lot of work but if one of your dogs is quite maternal I think it would help


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

At 4 to 6 weeks they should have their "milk teeth." By 8 weeks they should have 28 milk teeth, if I remember correctly.


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

*THANK YOU Sherri and Sarah!!!*

Thanks you two, for pitching in.  Taking care of a baby pup with poor breeding would definitely be difficult, however, being a stay at home puppy momma now, I have the time and heart to take it on.

Having said that, I did visit the tiny girl I was worried about. She did have her canines, and several other front teeth. One of her eyes focused on me, and the other eye was very "rolly" if you kwim. (Was looking up, over, down...) Her head protruded, and her molera was for sure open and very large. She ran around for a bit when I first got there, and then let her brother trample her. At that point, the "owners" didn't care and simply let him beat her up, which I stopped. They also didn't stop the little boy from choppin' on something he found from behind the couch, and literally tossed him from one person to another. 
This was all very disturbing. I knew I wasn't going to be able to help the little girl, I was pretty sure she was showing signs of hydrocephalus, which would just be too much money to take on and probably a lot of heartbreak as well. I told them that I wasn't going to be able to take her, and mentioned the things I was worried about and that they should take her to a vet. Told them about my vet, and a few low-income vets around their area...
Well I was promptly asked to leave their home, followed by some comments I won't pass along... 
And I left my damn favorite scarf there too!!! Ugh, probably couldn't look at the thing without the reminder of that visit anyway. It was too much...


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks T, I'll definitely keep that in mind. Good to know.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm sorry you had to go through that.  I can imagine how heartbreaking it was. I wish all of us wonderful pet owners could save them all. Unfortunately, the lil girl will probably end up dying in their care sooner, than later. We live in such a sad World, really.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Darcie that's awful what evil people!! I hope you find one you can help


----------



## Lisajazzi (Oct 27, 2010)

AWW that's awful. Breaks my heart to think of those poor little ones.


----------

